# First look in April



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

My wife and I are thinking of moving to Spain and are going to start our search by flying over in the second week of April and have a look around for suitable locations.
We are in our mid forties and will be accompanied by our 16 year old. I work away a lot and our 16 year old has M.E., so we are not looking for employment, just somewhere with decent weather and a nicer pace of life.
We are selling our house in England and intend to rent for a while until we find somewhere that will do for us permanently, so can anyone advise on where to start? We were considering Balsicas and La Zenia but the latter doesn't get a great write up on here. If we buy, we'll be looking at getting something for about the £100k mark and while there are bargains to be had, I guess you get what you pay for, and the cheaper areas are that way for a reason.
Because I work away for a month at a time, we'd like somewhere that my wife and child have something to do, so can't be too far out in the sticks. A bit of an expat community would be nice, but we would also like to experience Spain itself and avoid high crime rate areas.
Any suggestions please? I'm aware I may be asking for the moon on a stick, but if you don't ask etc....
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MitchC said:


> My wife and I are thinking of moving to Spain and are going to start our search by flying over in the second week of April and have a look around for suitable locations.
> We are in our mid forties and will be accompanied by our 16 year old. I work away a lot and our 16 year old has M.E., so we are not looking for employment, just somewhere with decent weather and a nicer pace of life.
> We are selling our house in England and intend to rent for a while until we find somewhere that will do for us permanently, so can anyone advise on where to start? We were considering Balsicas and La Zenia but the latter doesn't get a great write up on here. If we buy, we'll be looking at getting something for about the £100k mark and while there are bargains to be had, I guess you get what you pay for, and the cheaper areas are that way for a reason.
> Because I work away for a month at a time, we'd like somewhere that my wife and child have something to do, so can't be too far out in the sticks. A bit of an expat community would be nice, but we would also like to experience Spain itself and avoid high crime rate areas.
> ...


Will your son be going to school or not?
Does his illness limit him in any way ie moving around, doing particular activities...


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

It depends on if the law over there states education must continue until 18 or not.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MitchC said:


> It depends on if the law over there states education must continue until 18 or not.


No, obligatory education is 6 - 16, so I take it you won't be looking for education, but could he take part in any kind of activity? It would be difficult for him to meet people of his own age


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

It comes and goes, which is one of the main reasons for wanting to move to a better climate. Walking short distances is sometimes possible, but at worst having to crawl up and down the stairs. You never know when she'll have which, so health and well being take priority over formal structured education, at least for now. As long as there is access, she can participate socially with no problem at all.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Mitch

Welcome !

So by the locations you have been looking at , it seems you are interested in living on an urbanisation .

The in laws live on the La Marina urbanisation , it seems ok ( I personally am not to keen on big urbinisations )

Its good points are that there is a large expat community there , also possibly more things for your wife and daughter to do.

Although I must say there are not to many people in your age bracket with children living permanently in Spain due to the general lack of work here , so friends that speak English for your daughter may be limited .

If you have 100,000 pounds you should not have a problem finding quite a nice place !
as the prices are so low and the exchange rate is in your favour .

I cant really say to much about what it is like to live on a big urbanisation as I live near a rural village just inland of Alicante , 

It seems to me after being here 12 years there are 3 main choices for house location --

large urbanisation ( many expats and holiday lets )
rural or older semi rural urbanisations ( more Spanish people , bigger plots , more remote )
village or city ( mainly Spanish people , little or no outside space )

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Tony,
Thanks for the reply. It may seem like we are looking for an urbanisation but we are open to suggestion. It's just that there are so many choices it makes it difficult for us to even have a start point.
We have also been looking at semi rural properties as it would be great to have a big house with pool and a very small mortgage to pay off, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere with no neighbours or facilities. I suppose it sounds like we want everything but of course we know we'll have to compromise somewhere. We are neither snobs nor the dregs of society so would like to have some contact with others but not a massively built up area with rubbish everywhere and worrying about burglaries or crime while my family are there without me. Or with me for that matter 
Another concern is how to find a reputable estate agent as we have heard so much about property issues in the past with people losing homes or lots of money. Is that still the case?
I think the first thing to do (after my wife goes to the A Place In The Sun show next week while I'm away) is continue with our plan of flying to Murcia in the second week of April, hire a place and take a look round.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

MitchC said:


> Hi Tony,
> Thanks for the reply. It may seem like we are looking for an urbanisation but we are open to suggestion. It's just that there are so many choices it makes it difficult for us to even have a start point.
> We have also been looking at semi rural properties as it would be great to have a big house with pool and a very small mortgage to pay off, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere with no neighbours or facilities. I suppose it sounds like we want everything but of course we know we'll have to compromise somewhere. We are neither snobs nor the dregs of society so would like to have some contact with others but not a massively built up area with rubbish everywhere and worrying about burglaries or crime while my family are there without me. Or with me for that matter
> Another concern is how to find a reputable estate agent as we have heard so much about property issues in the past with people losing homes or lots of money. Is that still the case?
> I think the first thing to do (after my wife goes to the A Place In The Sun show next week while I'm away) is continue with our plan of flying to Murcia in the second week of April, hire a place and take a look round.



Hi Mitch

It sounds like to me maybe one of the older more Spanish urbinisations may be more suitable for you .

For example I know of one not to far from where I live that is really close to Alicante for shops etc . 

plot sizes there are normally about 1000 to 3000m so plenty of space , and not to close to neighbours, the only thing is to get to town you really need to drive 

it is really hard to get the balance here , ie if you want plenty of expats , bars, etc 
but close neighbours with small plots -- chose a large urbanisation

if you want a large plot , neighbors ( mainly Spanish ) driving distance to shops bars etc - choose an older more Spanish semi rural urbanisation

Its harder to find a property that offers both , although not impossible .

I dont think it is to much of a problem buying here as long as you get an independent check done ( as you would do in the uk ) 

Be careful of place in the sun ( they seem to sell the Dream , not reality ) I remember my wife watching the tv show , which started our interest in Spain 

Any way if you are in the area when your over pop by for a chat 

Cheers Tony Agost Spain


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

Are all the urbanisations as bad as they're made out to be?

What is the name of the one near Alicante please? I'm all for searching as many options as possible so we've half a chance of looking in the right areas next month.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MitchC said:


> Are all the urbanisations as bad as they're made out to be?


No, some will probably be very nice - others won't.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

MitchC said:


> Are all the urbanisations as bad as they're made out to be?
> 
> What is the name of the one near Alicante please? I'm all for searching as many options as possible so we've half a chance of looking in the right areas next month.


I think, regarding large urbanisations it depends what you like , many people live permanently on them and are quite happy ,

I do think a lot of general things about living in Spain get a bad press , but I think there are many positives too !

Really the only way for you to see what suits you is to come over and have a look

The area near Alicante is called Moralet , it might not come up much on mainstream english sites 

There are many nice areas quite close to Alicante , might be worth you looking while you are out .

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

As long as it's not horrendous, we can settle pretty much anywhere.
I'll have a look for Moralet and Alicante. Do you have any suggestions for sites that specialise in renting, as we will more than likely go that route to see if it suits us.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MitchC said:


> As long as it's not horrendous, we can settle pretty much anywhere.
> I'll have a look for Moralet and Alicante. Do you have any suggestions for sites that specialise in renting, as we will more than likely go that route to see if it suits us.


Look in the FAQ's for Spain and you'll find some links and lots more info about living in Spain


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. I'll have a look but just wanted to see what people had to say, rather than just tons more reding. 

Forgot to mention that decent internet access is pretty important too. Do the semi rural places have this?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

MitchC said:


> As long as it's not horrendous, we can settle pretty much anywhere.
> I'll have a look for Moralet and Alicante. Do you have any suggestions for sites that specialise in renting, as we will more than likely go that route to see if it suits us.


Hi Mitch ,

Yes renting is a good idea , as you say it will give you a chance to see if Spain is for you , I think its one of those love or hate things .

I guess the for renting in the Moralet or inland Spanish areas near Alicante most rentals will be through Spanish agents , I will ask about if any one locally knows of places to rent .

I think the big urbanizations shouldn't be a problem for you to find a rental as most have estate / rental agents serving Ex pats 

Another quite nice area is Busot , its quite near Campello which has a fantastic beach and sea front 

Cheers Tony


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

MitchC said:


> Thanks. I'll have a look but just wanted to see what people had to say, rather than just tons more reding.
> 
> Forgot to mention that decent internet access is pretty important too. Do the semi rural places have this?


Hi Mitch

We have internet and phone by wimax ( works without a land line ) 

its not that fast 6mb , but I think you can pay more for faster speed


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Not all urbanizations are large or 'out in the sticks'

We live on a 10 year old gated urbanization of 67 houses. It is a mixture of Spanish and expats of different nationalities including English. 

We are right by a small beach. We have a shared pool. We are 2 minutes from a tram station with a regular service to Alicante, El Campello and Benidorm. It is nice to have a car but not essential - we manage very well without a car.

I think we have the best of all worlds. The houses are 2 bedrooms. Some are for rent and some are currently for sale at around 140,000 euros.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> Not all urbanizations are large or 'out in the sticks'
> 
> We live on a 10 year old gated urbanization of 67 houses. It is a mixture of Spanish and expats of different nationalities including English.
> 
> ...




Yes Campello is nice , we have friends who have a place there 

think its called calador

are you near there ?

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

tonymar said:


> Yes Campello is nice , we have friends who have a place there
> 
> think its called calador
> 
> ...


Yes, Cala D'Or is just up the road from us . Our doctor is there. Also we occasionally go to El Poblet bar (run by Steve & Chris) - do you know that?

We are further down the hill opposite the beach. 

Have you been to the Jet Set beach bar? It has been closed for a few months and is re-opening next Friday


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi 
Yes have been in that bar a few times,
I didn't know about the beach bar, not been to that one

We did visit Campello last weekend and noticed a new market up the lidl end

Also went to the new Chinese restaurant Asia li 

Cheers tony


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions. Please keep them coming so I can do my homework when I go away for a few weeks and decide where to stay and start our search in April. 
What are good sites to find a place to rent for a week's stay? Guess we'll need to hire a car too.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Have you been to the Jet Set beach bar? It has been closed for a few months and is re-opening next Friday


Really?
Closed for winter or did they sell it up as I know it was for sale.

It's a nice little bar and next to a lovely little beach but it sees to be handbags at 20 paces with the locals.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Really?
> Closed for winter or did they sell it up as I know it was for sale.
> 
> It's a nice little bar and next to a lovely little beach but it sees to be handbags at 20 paces with the locals.


It was sold in October. The new owner is Belgian and has spent the last few months totally refurbishing it. It looks quite different now - a lot more up-market with sofas and low tables.

It opens again this Friday. It will be interesting to see how popular it will be. The new owner says he only intends to open during the day, not in the evening. But, as he intends to keep the gate down to the beach locked I am not sure who he is intending to attract.

If you are ever thinking of going there, let me know and maybe we could meet for a glass of something


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww, I have mixed feelings about that. 
On one hand it is good to see that they could sell and move on but I did quite enjoy the place as it was, even if it is simple enough.

Will it still be called Jetset?
Sounds interesting anyway. Having that gate closed is annoying at the best of times, surely a lot of business would come from the beach in summer time. I always thought it was the residents who put a guard on it and was never sure if we could use it so always went the long way around when it was closed.

We will have to check it out then at some point, will drop you a PM when we are heading that way.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Aww, I have mixed feelings about that.
> On one hand it is good to see that they could sell and move on but I did quite enjoy the place as it was, even if it is simple enough.
> 
> Will it still be called Jetset?
> ...


Yes, it will still be called Jet Set Beach bar 

Here are a couple of photos, taken while they are still working on it




















As you can see, it is looking completely different.

The new owner says he doesn't want people coming in from the beach. I can see what he means - can you imagine people in damp swimsuits sitting on his nice sofas? I am not sure who he is targeting. Local people like us and renters in the summer will be looking for somewhere in the evening to have a drink or a meal. He is only doing tapas and is closing early (not sure what he calls early)

I hope it is successful as it is about all we have left here without taking the tram. I will post here with an update after Friday's opening

The feeling around here is that it might be expensive


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, we landed in Spain today. We are staying in Los Alcazares and are totally underwhelmed by what we've seen so hopefully it's not representative of the areas we are going to look in. I think we are going to get a taxi to La Zenia in the morning and walk south, and see how far we get until we're sick of walking. 
Hopefully, we'll see some of the following;
Cabo Roig,
Dehesa de Campoamar
Mil Palmeras
Pueblo Latino
Torre de la Horadada
Los Veras
Las Esperanzas
Los Cuarteros
Santiago de la Ribera
If anyone knows of any good ones to avoid, please let me know and it'll save some shoe leather and effort.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

MitchC said:


> Well, we landed in Spain today. We are staying in Los Alcazares and are totally underwhelmed by what we've seen so hopefully it's not representative of the areas we are going to look in. I think we are going to get a taxi to La Zenia in the morning and walk south, and see how far we get until we're sick of walking.
> Hopefully, we'll see some of the following;
> Cabo Roig,
> Dehesa de Campoamar
> ...


Try looking north of Alicante. You might prefer that


----------



## MitchC (Feb 22, 2015)

We won't have time to extend our search that far on this trip as we're only here until Saturday.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> Try looking north of Alicante. You might prefer that


Yes or even around the Alicante area its self 

I guess it depends if you want a more Spanish area , as the areas you are in at the moment have huge urbanisations with many expats and holiday lets 

Cheers Tony


----------

